
A Eulogy for Occupy - ctingom
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/12/a-eulogy-for-occupy/all/
======
gbeeson
Very well written piece that reminded just what the article intended. It
amazed me that the Occupy 'movement' has already faded into the echoes of our
society; that is my take and reality since I was not there nor directly
involved. Once again, this was an excellent retelling and I for one appreciate
it.

